

Ask HN: Google search results - tzz

I was searching for Starbucks menu and was surprised to see the result directly within the Google search results. Nowadays, you can get most of your answers for your searches without having to leave Google.com.<p>I am assuming this type of service will increase in future and Google seems to like to keep the users within Google.com. Isn&#x27;t this bad for the website owners and content creators?
======
GFischer
Yes it is, and it is a legal gray area.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_aspects_of_hyperlinki...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_aspects_of_hyperlinking_and_framing)

[http://fairuse.stanford.edu/overview/website-
permissions/lin...](http://fairuse.stanford.edu/overview/website-
permissions/linking/)

 _" One court found framing to be a copyright infringement because the process
resulted in an unauthorized modification of the linked site. (Futuredontics
Inc. v. Applied Anagramic Inc., 45 U.S.P.Q. 2d 2005 (C.D. Cal. 1998).) In
another case, The Washington Post, CNN, and several other news companies sued
a website, TotalNews, which framed their news content. Under the terms of a
settlement agreement, TotalNews agreed to stop framing and agreed to use text-
only links.

While case law hasn’t developed definitive rules on the issue, a framer is
more likely to be found liable for copyright (or trademark) infringement if
copyrighted material is modified without authorization or if customers are
confused about the association between the two sites or the source of a
product or service."_

\- See more at: [http://fairuse.stanford.edu/overview/website-
permissions/lin...](http://fairuse.stanford.edu/overview/website-
permissions/linking/#linking_and_framing)

------
tehwebguy
That data in particular may be "rich snippets" or "structured data" \- I have
no idea if it is though

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/99170?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/99170?hl=en)

~~~
BorisMelnik
correct - the majority of the time this data (known as Knowledge Graph or
Knowledge Vault) is pulled from the schema on the website (via structured
data) but Google also uses a number of other sources, mainly Freebase and
Wikipedia but also privately owned websites as well.

------
dholowiski
My Co worker and I have been talking about this for a while. If someone is
getting the information they need (and it comes from out site), but they never
leave Google, how do we measure the impact of that?

------
bob_situmorang
google have permission

